
A collection of programming exercises (in Italian only) - mapio
https://labprog.mapio.it/
======
mapio
This is the teaching material I collected over ten years and more of lecturing
programming courses and examining students. Unfortunately (given the
international audience of HN), the texts are in Italian only — it's
impossibile to teach freshmen courses in english in Italy. I hope that some
Italian (speaking) user of HN can find this useful.

